# Best Mascara For Thin & Sparse Lashes?



## Hoople (Jan 3, 2006)

is there any mascara that truely lives up to its advertising claims?

I want long, lush looking lashes. Is there a mascara that will genuinely transform my short and sparse eyelashes? I don't want to waste any more money on mascara that claims to do wonders yet does nowt other than clump and clog.

Thanks!

Julie


----------



## acon426 (Jan 3, 2006)

Beautiful lashes. Gotta try that one


----------



## Hoople (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Trisha :icon_smil, I agree that your lashes look great. I'll make a note of that mascara.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 3, 2006)

I like L'oreal Voluminous Mascara, Max Factor Lash Perfection/Masterpiece Mascara, and Milani Lotta Lash (but watch out for clumps with this one)


----------



## bunni (Jan 3, 2006)

L'oreal voluminous is very nice, MF lash perfection and rimmel's mascara (forgot the name) but it was nice. :icon_chee


----------



## Marisol (Jan 3, 2006)

Ditto! I also like Diorshow but it is on the expensive side.


----------



## divamom (Jan 4, 2006)

Right now I'm using L'Oreal' Double Extend Mascara and I really like it. It is the one that is double ended; one side is the "base" that you put on before you use the other side which is the mascara. I feel it really plumps and lengthens my lashes and no clumping for me. I find the formula to be really creamy-like. A lot of times I just use the mascara part w/o the base and they are not as thick but still gives me lots of definition and length.

HTH!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 4, 2006)

wow Trisha, I can't believe your eyelashes are that long in the pics with that mascara!


----------



## Annia (Jan 4, 2006)

Trisha, quick question. How many coats did you use? Well I guess the question could be to any one. How many coats do you use for mascara to achieve the look you want. I tried three coats of the Lash perfection and it seemed to work well. I only tried it once so far though.


----------

